# 1975 CMF Re-build



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks good should make a fine rig to fish from.
http://www.leeroysramblings.com/#12_OB
Look at this website this is an excellent site on OMC motors. The information on smaller outboards should give you enough confidence to keep that Johnson running in top form. Helped me to tear apart a 15 and re-ring,rebuild and reseal a motor that was given to me with the boat purchase.


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

Got the deack in and put a bench seat in where the front bass seat was. This added some structural strength to the gunwhales. Which the boat needed since it is not a lined hull.



















This allowed me to move the fuel tank forward and added weight toward the bow. I'm 212 lbs, and moving that weight toward the bow will help keep her skinny.

Then I put 2 coats of Rustoleum Topside primer and 2 coats of Rustoleum Topside paint in beige.










She is now flipped and I am sanding the hull and getting it ready for paint. I'll get some more pics up later.

TR


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

The boat was originally a stick steer and was converted to a tiller.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Cool. Theres a boat down the street from me that looks just like that from the front. I was wondering what it was. Maybe I found out..... If you dont mind me asking, what did you pay for it? I was thinking of offering the neighbor something for it a little later this year. It has been sitting there and appears to not go anywhere.


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

I paid $1200 for it. But after I bought it, I had to put an additional $500 into the motor. I now have a little over $2K in it with paint, glass and epoxy. I just picked up a second project yesterday. An older J14 Carolina Skiff with a galvanized trailer for $350. But that's without a motor. The older Johnsons and Evinrudes are great motors and will run forever if they are maintained properly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks. 
After having the boat awhile, would you recommend someone to go looking for this boat to purchase. Could you give a run down on the way the boat handles and rides. Do to think it can handle a little larger engine?
Now if all sounds good I've got to catch them home and see if he wants to sell.


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

That hull design is rated for a 25HP as a max. The hull design handles chop very well and has a suprisingly dry ride. Obviously with a cross wind, you will get a little wet. It poles really easily and I plan to add a large casting platforf to pole off of. The boat, with a 1975 motor, runs 29.4 MPH (GPS) with two people (365#+/-) and our gear, full tank of fuel and battery. I plan to add smart tabs to it soon and that should help the ride as well. It jumps right up on plane and cruises comfortably at about 20 MPH. Some planned adds are custom upholstry for the rear deck and front bench seat. Some Seadeck in the floor and on the front deck and a trolling motor. The chines give it a real good grip on the water and she turns on a dime. Overall, it's a great little creek boat. Mine came with a factory baitwell (the box on the Port side) that is gravity fed with a thru-hull fitting in the base. I keep it plugged and use the compartment as storage. And use a flow-troll type bait tank that I pitch over the side while anchored. I picked up a 20 gallon bait tank the other day, but I don't think I will add it to the skiff. The only thing I need to work out still is rod storage.


----------



## bribar98 (Oct 26, 2009)

I forgot to add that it floats in about 6" of water with me (212#), and the fuel tank in the stern. Relocating the fule tank to amidships will move a lot of weight forward. I'm also relocating the battery to a compartment in the bow. This will even out the weight a bit more.


----------

